# my hook



## LikeicareKF (Dec 23, 2015)

does someone want to explain it to @scorptatious and @Mecha-Lenin ?


----------



## Fallensaint (Dec 23, 2015)

The fish hook is a Hei Matau which is a traditional Maori symbol representing strength and good luck and was given to LIC after he demonstrated his trustworthiness to null during the whole doxing fiasco.


----------



## LikeicareKF (Dec 23, 2015)

Fallensaint said:


> The fish hook is a Hei Matau which is a traditional Maori symbol representing strength and good luck and was given to LIC after he demonstrated his trustworthiness to null during the whole doxing fiasco.


theres the facts kids, i hope this will settle all questions


----------



## Sanshain (Dec 23, 2015)

It's there to signify that the majority of his posts are 'bait' that other users are supposed to 'bite', thus getting reeled in by a line made of concentrated autism.


----------



## FreightTrain (Dec 24, 2015)

The hook means he was the only one on the farms to bite for the bullshit @Null told about Infinity Next and actually donated money towards it.


----------



## LikeicareKF (Dec 24, 2015)

FreightTrain said:


> The hook means he was the only one on the farms to bite for the bullshit @Null told about Infinity Next and actually donated money towards it.


Whats infinity next?


----------



## Mr. 0 (Dec 24, 2015)

LikeicareKF said:


> Whats infinity next?


I'll tell you what it _isn't-- _something that works with text-based browsers.


----------



## LikeicareKF (Dec 24, 2015)

Mr. 0 said:


> I'll tell you what it _isn't-- _something that works with text-based browsers.


You're still using Netscape Navigator?


----------



## Mr. 0 (Dec 24, 2015)

LikeicareKF said:


> You're still using Netscape Navigator?


Yes and @Null refuses to fix it. I can't bitch about breathing air until he does.

I swear the farms are starting to not work with it as well.


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 24, 2015)

LikeicareKF said:


> You're still using Netscape Navigator?



>not using lynx


----------



## CatParty (Dec 25, 2015)

I use safari on all my Mac apple products and everything works well for me with no complaints you all should get Apple Mac phones and tablets


----------



## LikeicareKF (Jan 8, 2016)

Forever Sunrise said:


> It's there to signify that the majority of his posts are 'bait' that other users are supposed to 'bite', thus getting reeled in by a line made of concentrated autism.


i didnt even read this post at the time, why would you tell such lies?


----------



## Mr. 0 (Jan 8, 2016)

LikeicareKF said:


> i didnt even read this post at the time, why would you tell such lies?



A better question for you to ask would be, "If my hook is removed, will I be powerless without it?"


----------



## LikeicareKF (Jan 8, 2016)

Mr. 0 said:


> A better question for you to ask would be, "If my hook is removed, will I be powerless without it?"


pretty sure i'd have about 5x as much power


----------



## wagglyplacebo (Jan 8, 2016)

LikeicareKF said:


> pretty sure i'd have about 5x as much power


To be honest, it might as well not even be there because no one really gets why you have it. It'd be sad if it didn't crack me up so much.


----------



## LikeicareKF (Jan 8, 2016)

wagglyplacebo said:


> It'd be sad if it didn't crack me up so much.


i have a little giggle whenever someone asks me why its there


----------



## CatParty (Jan 8, 2016)

LikeicareKF said:


> i have a little giggle whenever someone asks me why its there




But why is it there?


----------



## LikeicareKF (Jan 9, 2016)

cat said:


> But why is it there?


i'm a professional sports fisherman


----------



## Sanae Kochiya (Jan 9, 2016)

LikeicareKF said:


> i'm a professional sports fisherman


teach us senpai


----------

